# review my new site



## Angie (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi,
i would be glad if you tell me how it looks like my new site:
https://online-sportsbooks.top/livescore


Thank you for some advices.


----------



## jiriprochazka (Aug 30, 2016)

The design is very simple, that's something I like and the betting site reviews are nice. Maybe you should create a logo of website, then people can recognize your website easily and they will remember your website, that's important I think.


----------



## Angie (Aug 30, 2016)

jiriprochazka said:


> The design is very simple, that's something I like and the betting site reviews are nice. Maybe you should create a logo of website, then people can recognize your website easily and they will remember your website, that's important I think.


Thank you for advice, you right, I need logo =)


----------



## Angie (Nov 4, 2016)

Guys, logo updated, you like it?


----------

